# What color is this called



## poormans_99 (Aug 24, 2011)

or know of anywhere explains how they get the color  http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc449/rfulk97/100_3928.jpg  I call it brown LOL


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm thinking tort.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 24, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> I'm thinking tort.


Nice looking bunny.  

But can't figure out, is your camera calendar wrong or are these bunnies really from 2002?  

Or are you just posting pictures of bunnies to find out the color?  

Black Tort would be my color choice.


----------



## poormans_99 (Aug 24, 2011)

camera date wrong thanks for replys


----------



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like a tort to me ?


----------



## dbunni (Sep 3, 2011)

tort ... the angle is hard to tell which variation ... a head on shot would help (need to see the nose and head marking pattern).


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Sep 4, 2011)

it is a tort of some sort.. whether it be black or blue i am not sure without a different shot preferably of the head.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 4, 2011)

tort


----------



## gaited horse (Sep 14, 2011)

Blue tort lion head


----------

